# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  CUFI founder John Hagee criticizes US Military

## Liberty Star

Hagee's CUFI group has been called racist, sponsor of terrorism and worse in the past but this if true is surprising even for the man who is known for  shocking his audiences:





> *CUFI founder Pastor Hagee criticizes US Military says "we are racing toward end of time" * 
> 
> By Stephen K. Ryan  April 24, 2010 
> 
> *"We are racing toward the end of time."\We are living in a very dangerous time. The World Net Daily Intelligence Report states that the U.S. Military will take a posture in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.  It's unbelievable!    Pastor Hagee April 5, 2010  * 
> 
> 
> *Pastor Hagee friend of Presidents and US Senators earlier this month confirmed his strong opposition to General Patraeous's new policies towards the Palestinian/Israel conflict. General Patraeous has suggested recent Israeli policies regarding the expansion of settlements in East Jerusalem is tangentially putting US soldiers at risk in Afghanistan and Iraq.* 
> 
> ...


http://www.ministryvalues.com/index....994&Itemid=125

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lol! A supposed religious leader is having meetings in Reno and Las Vegas? Legal prostitution and gambling on the side?

----------


## Liberty Star

Good observation B4L.

But it's all about the $$$  for guys like this.  Vegas used to be one of the hubs of Israeli lobby donors.

----------


## Imaginos

> Good observation B4L.
> 
> But it's all about the $$$  for guys like this.  Vegas used to be one of the hubs of Israeli lobby donors.


Yeap, pretty much.
I consider John Hagee a de facto traitor.

----------


## Old Ducker

Who hates Jews more, those who want to remove the stain of Israeli manipulation and aggression from our national conscience or those who believe that all Jews are condemned to eternal damnation unless they abandon their ancient faith and accept Jesus as their personal lord and savior?

----------


## lester1/2jr

I wonder if he hired a rent boy to "carry his bags"  lol

----------


## erowe1

> Who hates Jews more, those who want to remove the stain of Israeli manipulation and aggression from our national conscience or those who believe that all Jews are condemned to eternal damnation unless they abandon their ancient faith and accept Jesus as their personal lord and savior?


Are you suggesting that Hagee believes the latter? I don't think he does. My understanding is that he believes in 2 covenants, one in which all Jews are saved and have no need to believe in Jesus in any sense, and one for the rest of the world, where those who don't believe in Jesus are damned.

Incidentally, Hagee's not alone in this position. Mike Pence expressed the same sentiment in his speech at the SRLC around that same time.
YouTube - Congressman Mike Pence at Southern Republican Leadership Conference - part 2

----------


## lester1/2jr

2 covenants?

----------


## erowe1

> 2 covenants?


I haven't studied him carefully, but I think that's where he's coming from. There's a salvation for Jews, just for being Jews, and a salvation for gentiles who believe in Jesus.

Edit: Here's an article where somebody from a more traditional evangelical perspective takes him to task on that.
http://www.pfo.org/jonhagee.htm
From a google search it looks like there's plenty more out there about his views on the relationship between Judaism and Christianity. I'm not inclined to spend any time figuring out what his position is. So judge for yourself if the way I characterized it is right.

----------


## Old Ducker

> .
> Incidentally, Hagee's not alone in this position. Mike Pence expressed the same sentiment in his speech at the SRLC around that same time.
> YouTube - Congressman Mike Pence at Southern Republican Leadership Conference - part 2


Pence is trash.  The only good thing about that speech was the boos he got after proclaiming "America stands with Israel."

----------


## Imaginos

> Pence is trash.  The only good thing about that speech was the boos he got after proclaiming "America stands with Israel."


Yes, that's the only good part of the speech.
However, it is tragic that as soon as some people started booing, the other side started shouting USA, USA, USA.
These brainless sheeple think fighting and dying for Israel is the same thing as being a patriotic citizen. ha

----------


## erowe1

> Yes, that's the only good part of the speech.
> However, it is tragic that as soon as some people started booing, the other side started shouting USA, USA, USA.
> These brainless sheeple think fighting and dying for Israel is the same thing as being a patriotic citizen. ha


I saw that part as ironic. Chants of USA actually undermine what Pence said, even if that wasn't the intent.

----------


## Old Ducker

> I saw that part as ironic. Chants of USA actually undermine what Pence said, even if that wasn't the intent.


That's how I took it too.  Athough I hate that chant, I'd have actually joined in, simply adding "first!"

----------


## bunklocoempire

Any "pastor" who preaches fear ain't worth a damn, and in fact is leading the flock in the wrong direction.

I wonder how Hagee would explain Old Testament Israels treaties/paying tributes to the Assyrians ala book of Kings.

Bunkloco

----------


## Theocrat

*The Church is the new Israel.* God owns the entire world, not a plot of land in the Middle East. Israel is not (and was never) based on Jewish racial bloodlines. Besides, none of the so-called Jews today can even retrace their bloodlines back to the original tribes of Israel. 

Before you criticize the U.S. military, criticize your own theology, Mr. Hagee. And put the Twinkies down.

----------


## lester1/2jr

He's making a ton of money off of it. who cares about the consequences when you are filing the pews and your pockets

----------


## Liberty Star

Obama should invite Hagee to White House for lunch.

----------


## catdd

Hagee is an interventionalist chickenhawk.

----------


## KCIndy

> *The Church is the new Israel.* God owns the entire world, not a plot of land in the Middle East. Israel is not (and was never) based on Jewish racial bloodlines. Besides, none of the so-called Jews today can even retrace their bloodlines back to the original tribes of Israel. 
> 
> Before you criticize the U.S. military, criticize your own theology, Mr. Hagee. And put the Twinkies down.



I've always been surprised at the huge percentage of people who misunderstand exactly who is living in the modern state of Israel today, and how the current population got there.

The popular misconception is that today's Israelis are the direct lineal descendants of the Hebrews of the Old Testament, and moreover, they've been living there uninterrupted for the past two thousand plus years.  Very few people have bothered to actually read up on the history of the region.  I'm not trying to pick on Evangelical Christians here - I really am not - but almost everybody I've talked to on the "religious right" seems to have an historical view that jumps, blank and void, from around 90 AD to 1948....  

As a lighter "aside" - LOL at the Twinkies comment!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Pence is trash.  The only good thing about that speech was the boos he got after proclaiming "America stands with Israel."


Looks like AIPAC controls the Congressional GOP leadership.

Almost every speech by Pence contains some sorta boot licking Zionist suck up statements. The guy is pure scum and a sellout. The slimeball Mike Pence did his best on stealing TEA PARTY limelight/momentum during the protest on Washington DC, with his tactfully placed "Lands End/Banana Republic" costumed body between the tea party and the cameras to spew his pandering. Of course Rupert Murdoch (News Corp / FOX CEO) and Roger Ailes (FOX President) were all too kind in giving Congressman Pence plenty TV airtime on the FOX NEWS to play his game since he so complements the pro Israeli "agenda" and media giant.

----------


## Liberty Star

Hollywood, good observation.





> *And put the Twinkies down*.


LOL

----------

